# Need help deciding which club set to get



## morocco (Aug 2, 2007)

It's been at least ten years since I played a game of golf, so I don't pretend to know what I'm talking about, but I'm interested in getting back into the game and am getting a set of clubs as a gift. My options have been narrowed to two sets from different pro shops in my area, each around $400. The first set is Wilson Deep Red, including 1, 3, and 5 woods, two hybrids, 5-9 irons, PW, SW, LW, and putter. The second set is Adams Tight Lies, including 1,3, and 5 woods, 4-9 irons, PW, SW, and putter. 

Obviously the Wilson set comes with more clubs (14 as opposed to 12), but from my limited understanding Adams seems to have a better name, which I admit I'm a sucker for. Any advice I might be able to get from you guys, as a neutral party, would be greatly appreciated. Here are a couple of links that a quick google on the sets brought up, for reference:

2007 Wilson Deep Red Complete Golf Club Set-18 pieces

New - Adams NEWin07 ADAMS TIGHT LIES COMPLETE 12 PIECE SET STEEL wholesale priced from ProshopWarehouse

Thank in advance!


----------



## sdevante (Oct 18, 2007)

I also am looking into those two sets, as well as Nike Ignite (although buying parts separately would cost a lot more). 

Anybody with any input?


----------



## TGOH (Aug 20, 2007)

I'd go with the Adams, especially if they're around the same price. Wilson stuff isn't bad at all, but Adams is better by far.


----------



## BBQBrew (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep, get the Adams...I had the Wilson's...Adams better.


----------



## xiphos (Sep 27, 2007)

I would suggest going with a brand like Innovex. You can get a set of clubs for about the same price, but they would be custom fit for you.


----------

